# nail rubbing against paw



## p84b (Mar 26, 2009)

I've posted this in the health boards, but maybe grooming boards might help me. 

My dog's nails are pretty short, but one of them is rubbing against the "finger" next to it, causing redness and it kind of looks like an open wound. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it...sometimes she licks it though. I just don't want it to get infected or anything. What do you think about it? Do you think it should get removed or something? I can't afford a vet visit right now just to ask this one question.

I took pictures of it & posted it here: http://img519.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img1521.jpg

One nail on her other back foot is doing the same thing, but not as bad.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm...only thing I can think of that is causing it is that your dogs nails could be too short. Because the sharp ends of the nails are short enough that they are rubbing the side of her toe. When she is standing, do the nails touch the ground at all? They look REALLY short. Gosh, though, I hate to say they are too short..not a problem I usually see...lol Is she wearing them down that short on her own? Or are you filing them that short? You can try to file them rounder/blunter, to see if that helps..But I would let them grow some if you can and see if the problem doesn't clear up.


----------



## p84b (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I want them to grow longer because I would think a longer smooth side wouldn't dig into her adjacent paw, but she keeps her back nails naturally short. I'm not sure if her nails touch the ground when she stands because she's sleeping right now


----------

